# Gerrard, Scholes or Lampard. Who was best?



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2016)

With the discussion on the football thread about this I thought I'd post a poll to see what the consensus is. So which of the three players do you think was the best?


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 11, 2016)

Gerrard, end of discussion..

&#129299;


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2016)

Who was best what?

Passer, goalscorer, tackler, at carrying a team, at making runs in to the box


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Who was best what?

Passer, goalscorer, tackler, at carrying a team, at making runs in to the box
		
Click to expand...

The best all round player. If your manager was looking to sign one of them - in their prime - which one would you want in your team over the other two?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 11, 2016)

Pretty sure Xavi said Scholes was the best midfielder he'd seen in the last 20 years. So guess that is good enough for me.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			Gerrard, end of discussion..

&#63763;
		
Click to expand...

Well that's your opinion but the poll at the minute is showing that 4 Liverpool fans have voted for Gerrard and 4 non-Man Utd fans have voted for Scholes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 11, 2016)

Struggling to pick one, but i will say that they were all excellent in there own teams, but put them in an England shirt and they were rammel. They could not play together no matter what positions they played. However two other greats Iniesta and Xavi could.


----------



## shagster (Aug 11, 2016)

scholes or lampard
consistent at every level
gerrard - flat track bully. think graham hick


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Well that's your opinion but the poll at the minute is showing that 4 Liverpool fans have voted for Gerrard and 4 non-Man Utd fans have voted for Scholes.
		
Click to expand...

How do we know who's voted for who, and therefore how accurate that is?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			How do we know who's voted for who, and therefore how accurate that is?
		
Click to expand...

Results are public so you can click on the total votes for one option and it shows you who voted for each one.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 12, 2016)

Scholes was a different class to them both. And they are both outstanding players in their own right. 

Scholes never bottled a title either.


----------



## shagster (Aug 12, 2016)

TonyN said:



			Scholes was a different class to them both. And they are both outstanding players in their own right. 

Scholes never bottled a title either.
		
Click to expand...

neither did lampard
different style but should have been the england midfield for many years, but poor management and selections


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Lamps
Scholes
Slippy


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2016)

Gazza &#128517;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2016)

All three were top players in their own rights and had their own talents that made their sides better for having them. I can't separate Lampard and Gerrard as my top dog though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2016)

Beezerk is right. Maybe the title should be more specific and ask who is the best between these three &#128513;. This is really an argument between fans of Liverpool, man Utd and Chelsea.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 12, 2016)

Out of the 3 Scholes was the best for me, all 3 played different styles so hard to compare.

If I had to pick a midfielder from the past it would be Vieira.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 12, 2016)

Different strengths and a tough call but I went Scholes overall, not much in it but Scholes' sheer passing distribution/accuracy, workrate and toughness in the tackle would make me pick him for my team if I had the luxury of choosing only 1 of the 3 in their prime. Would take any of em to be fair.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 12, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Well that's your opinion but the poll at the minute is showing that 4 Liverpool fans have voted for Gerrard and 4 non-Man Utd fans have voted for Scholes.
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Results are public so you can click on the total votes for one option and it shows you who voted for each one.
		
Click to expand...

So who do I support?
&#128526;


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 12, 2016)

shagster said:



			scholes or lampard
consistent at every level
gerrard - flat track bully. think graham hick
		
Click to expand...

Think Liverpool vs Milan 2005

&#128540;


----------



## brendy (Aug 12, 2016)

Gerrard for me, he was a team leader and motivator, could shoot and hit a 50 yard ball with accuracy. The others just dont add up to that (Scholes was the "water boy" of the team and Lampard was just one of 11 mercenaries in Team Chelski) and its a pity one or two mistimed turns/loss of grip and one Champions league title will be what he is remembered for.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

brendy said:



			Gerrard for me, he was a team leader and motivator, could shoot and hit a 50 yard ball with accuracy. The others just dont add up to that (Scholes was the "water boy" of the team and Lampard was just one of 11 mercenaries in Team Chelski) and its a pity one or two mistimed turns/loss of grip and one Champions league title will be what he is remembered for.
		
Click to expand...

These stats up to 2012 clearly have Lamps on top in all areas of the game

http://www.averageopposition.com/2012/01/LampardvsGerrard.html

Clubs goals record holders, not up to date fully...

http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...rank-lampards-chelsea-scoring-record-10758317


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2016)

For me, Lampard was a Gerrard-lite, and would always look better than he was stats-wise, because he had better players around him. Gerrard played in an average, for Liverpool, Liverpool team.


----------



## brendy (Aug 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			These stats up to 2012 clearly have Lamps on top in all areas of the game

http://www.averageopposition.com/2012/01/LampardvsGerrard.html

Clubs goals record holders, not up to date fully...

http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...rank-lampards-chelsea-scoring-record-10758317

Click to expand...

"Stats don't mean poop", Abe Lincoln circa 1976.
Do you prefer a statistically good player or one that shows heart, leadership and skill.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

brendy said:



			"Stats don't mean poop", Abe Lincoln circa 1976.
Do you prefer a statistically good player or one that shows heart, leadership and skill.
		
Click to expand...

so, Scholes it is then. I presume the heart, leadership and skill you refer to is Turin 99?


----------



## drewster (Aug 12, 2016)

Gerard and i'm NOT a Liverpool fan.  Every day of the week and twice on a Sunday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2016)

brendy said:



			"Stats don't mean poop", Abe Lincoln circa 1976.
Do you prefer a statistically good player or one that shows heart, leadership and skill.
		
Click to expand...

Stats will have David Batty and Joe Allen as two of the best passers of all time &#128514;. As you say, beware a team picked on stats.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 12, 2016)

Scholes.

Then Gerrard.

I almost chose Gerrard because out of the 3 he was the only one with the Fallon D'Floor.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 12, 2016)

Gerard for me. All good players but as said above he wasn't surrounded by players of the calibre of the other two. He was also the reason they won the Champions League and FA Cup final against West Ham. He won the latter single handedly in my opinion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Gerard for me. All good players but as said above he wasn't surrounded by players of the calibre of the other two. He was also the reason they won the Champions League and FA Cup final against West Ham. He won the latter single handedly in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it must have been so hard for him playing alongside Alonso,Torres,Suarez,Mascharano,Carragher,Garcia,Fowler,Owen & Joe Allen.


----------



## brendy (Aug 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah it must have been so hard for him playing alongside Alonso,Torres,Suarez,Mascharano,Carragher,Garcia,Fowler,Owen & Joe Allen.
		
Click to expand...

All at the same time?


----------



## brendy (Aug 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			so, Scholes it is then. I presume the heart, leadership and skill you refer to is Turin 99?
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt he yellow carded in Turin for a two footed tackle and missed the final, to which he keeps his medal in a drawer and never refers to it as a winners medal?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 12, 2016)

Lampard couldn't tackle a hot dinner.

Scholes was a yellow card waiting to happen.

Gerrard was one of the nastiest players I ever saw whose tackles were often malicious rather than poorly timed.


----------



## drewster (Aug 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah it must have been so hard for him playing alongside Alonso,Torres,Suarez,Mascharano,Carragher,Garcia,Fowler,Owen & Joe Allen.
		
Click to expand...

He also got the pleasure of playing alongisde Djimi Traore, Sean Dundee, Titi Camara and many other clowns during his career too.  I voted for him for his ability to almost singlehandedly drag Liverpool to winning big games.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

On the flip side maybe he stood out more playing in a lesser team. 
How many times do we see players move to a bigger club & can't cut it playing alongside better players.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

brendy said:



			Wasnt he yellow carded in Turin for a two footed tackle and missed the final, to which he keeps his medal in a drawer and never refers to it as a winners medal?
		
Click to expand...

More that despite knowing he'd miss the final alongside Keane, they dragged Utd through. The very fact he doest count the win IMO makes me think even higher of him.

if we're gonna discredit him because of bookings, I'm sure Gerard made his fair share of shockers and as his generally considered better in the tackle. His were even more scathing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 12, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Struggling to pick one, but i will say that they were all excellent in there own teams, but put them in an England shirt and they were rammel. They could not play together no matter what positions they played. However two other greats Iniesta and Xavi could.
		
Click to expand...

Blame the managers. Scholes was very rarely played in his favoured position, he was usually played on the left wing by incompetent managers trying to shoehorn players in. Which is a bit of a crime IMHO. And I am in no way a Man U fan by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2016)

Tough choice but I went for Gerrard. I'm not a fan of any of the clubs they played for but did see them all play live and I felt Gerrard was brilliant each and every time I saw him


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2016)

Scholes for me, although there is arguments for Lampard and Gerrard as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2016)

You've all been got at by the Man U obsessed media.

Do neutrals think lpool would have won more with scholes, likewise Man U less with gerrard?f

btw, I'd have had scholes in 2nd place above lampardeflection!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You've all been got at by the Man U obsessed media.

Do neutrals think lpool would have won more with scholes, likewise Man U less with gerrard?f

btw, I'd have had scholes in 2nd place above lampardeflection!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

They are different players, so i dont think you can compare the difference. UTD werent a (poor) team so he wouldnt have been needed to be roy of the rover. I think that aspect added to his game. Likewise Scholes is more composed so on the occassions Gerrard dragged you through, he may have kept everyone calm and therefor not needed to run around so hecticly.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You've all been got at by the Man U obsessed media.

Do neutrals think lpool would have won more with scholes, likewise Man U less with gerrard?f

btw, I'd have had scholes in 2nd place above lampardeflection!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a Utd fan, preferring Liverpool, but would still put Scholes ahead of Gerrard. I think Liverpool would have won more as Scholes was better at breaking down attacks. Liverpool played really good football but I don't think Liverpool have had a league winning defence for quite a while.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			They are different players, so i dont think you can compare the difference. UTD werent a (poor) team so he wouldnt have been needed to be roy of the rover. I think that aspect added to his game. Likewise Scholes is more composed so on the occassions Gerrard dragged you through, he may have kept everyone calm and therefor not needed to run around so hecticly.
		
Click to expand...

they were all attacking midfielders, so can still be comparable. Gerrard had everything in a player. Good engine, strong, quick, could beat a man, defend, pass, head a ball, spray a pass and keep it simple.

The others had 2-3 great facets, but weren't as all round as Gerard.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm not a Utd fan, preferring Liverpool, but would still put Scholes ahead of Gerrard. I think Liverpool would have won more as Scholes was better at breaking down attacks. Liverpool played really good football but I don't think Liverpool have had a league winning defence for quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

Bri, the way Scholes broke down attacks was to foul people. EVen Roy Keane admitted it. IF Scholes would have played in any other shirt, he,d have had 30 red cards.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bri, the way Scholes broke down attacks was to foul people. EVen Roy Keane admitted it. IF Scholes would have played in any other shirt, he,d have had 30 red cards.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may have borrowed Phil's Anfield goggles.

Yes Scholes fouled a lot of people but Gerrard was at times dirty and nasty. Strangely many that I have spoken to say exactly the same about Gerrard that you have said about Scholes.

If someone like Savage had committed some of the fouls that Gerrard did he would have received a straight red.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bri, the way Scholes broke down attacks was to foul people. EVen Roy Keane admitted it. IF Scholes would have played in any other shirt, he,d have had 30 red cards.
		
Click to expand...

Scholes wasn't averse to leaving the boot in but Gerrard wasn't very far behind him in that. Gerrard took plenty for the team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			I think you may have borrowed Phil's Anfield goggles.

Yes Scholes fouled a lot of people but Gerrard was at times dirty and nasty. Strangely many that I have spoken to say exactly the same about Gerrard that you have said about Scholes.

If someone like Savage had committed some of the fouls that Gerrard did he would have received a straight red.
		
Click to expand...

well mickie, having probably seen 3/4 of Gerrards games live, know how good he was. He did go through a spell in his early twenties when he had a bad 3 months, when he was playing too many Hollywood balls. But over his whole career was immense. 

4 people imho have had better protection from refs than everyone else. Terry, Gerard, Rooney but most of all Scholes. The first 3 mainly for dissent, Scholes for number and nastiness of tackles. GErrard could also do his share.

Lampard was the best goal scorer, and least dirty, but still the third best player.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Scholes wasn't averse to leaving the boot in but Gerrard wasn't very far behind him in that. Gerrard took plenty for the team.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			they were all attacking midfielders, so can still be comparable. Gerrard had everything in a player. Good engine, strong, quick, could beat a man, defend, pass, head a ball, spray a pass and keep it simple.

The others had 2-3 great facets, but weren't as all round as Gerard.
		
Click to expand...

I'm opinion, as an attacking midfielder, if thats how we judge them, then engine defend, head aren't key areas. I feel Scholes had a better shot, pass and vision than gerrard. On footy manager yeah id give gerrard a higher score as he's comfortbaly above 7 on EVERYTHING, but if i was picking one to play as the attacking fulcrum in a team that doesnt need someone running everywhere, then i'd choose Scholes.

For liverpool, Gerrard was a perfect fit. But at utd, with keane, did he need to defend? With beckham did he need to go wide? With neville did he need to track back and cover a wing?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			well mickie, having probably seen 3/4 of Gerrards games live, know how good he was. He did go through a spell in his early twenties when he had a bad 3 months, when he was playing too many Hollywood balls. But over his whole career was immense. 

4 people imho have had better protection from refs than everyone else. Terry, Gerard, Rooney but most of all Scholes. The first 3 mainly for dissent, Scholes for number and nastiness of tackles. GErrard could also do his share.

Lampard was the best goal scorer, and least dirty, but still the third best player.
		
Click to expand...


Certainly would not question the ability of any of the three.

Each had different styles and it is, therefore, impossible to decide which was the best.

Lampard was the most effective of the three from a purely attacking/goal-scoring point of view.

Scholes the best distributor of the ball.

Gerrard more of a box to box player and the best in that role since Bryan Robson.

Obviously the above is somewhat of a simplification as each had great attributes in other areas but from this you can perhaps see why I could never understand the difficulty in accommodating both Gerrard and Lampard in the England team.

They fulfilled different roles.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 12, 2016)

Gerard.... self obsessed glory merchant who could only kick the ball very hard a long way hence his penchant for firing missile like 60 yards crossfield balls or 30 yards passes hammered into the feet of some poor sod who hadn't a hope in hell of controlling the ball.

Scholes... cost England their place in the 1992 World Cup because he couldn't tackle worth a damn. Midfielder? Can't tackle? Not worth having.

Lombard..... dependable, consistent, unflashy....team player.

Don't support any of the three clubs.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Scholes... cost England their place in the 1992 World Cup because he couldn't tackle worth a damn. Midfielder? Can't tackle?
		
Click to expand...

I don't profess to being an expert but even i can work out this is crap.
Go on take a wild guess as to why.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 13, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			I don't profess to being an expert but even i can work out this is crap.
Go on take a wild guess as to why. 

Click to expand...

Lol
&#129299;&#128077;


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			I don't profess to being an expert but even i can work out this is crap.
Go on take a wild guess as to why. 

Click to expand...

Yep.

When you have undeniably 2 of the best midfielders of the modern era (Pirlo and Xavi) wax lyrical about Scholes you know that he was a bit special.

"Speaking ahead of the Champions League final, Juventus midfielder Andrea Pirlo said: â€œI have been so fortunate to have played with so many incredible players throughout my career, but if I could pick one that I never got the chance to play with, it would be Paul Scholes.

â€œOne of the all-time greats. A genius on the field, but private - no circus around him off it. I have a lot of respect for him.â€


The two were first on opposing teams in United's Champions League winning campaign in 1999 when the Reds played Inter. They have played each other a number of times since Pirlo switched to AC Milan.

Barcelona midfielder Xavi has famously been a great admirer of Scholes' football.

"In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen - the most complete - is Scholes," he said in 2011. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything.

"He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesnâ€™t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more." "


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 13, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah it must have been so hard for him playing alongside Alonso,Torres,Suarez,Mascharano,Carragher,Garcia,Fowler,Owen & Joe Allen.
		
Click to expand...

They were mixed in amongst crap. United and Chelsea had much better sides. 

Do you ever comment without trying to be a smarta**e? No wonder no one likes you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			They were mixed in amongst crap. United and Chelsea had much better sides. 

Do you ever comment without trying to be a smarta**e? No wonder no one likes you.
		
Click to expand...

I've got feelings you know &#128536;


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 13, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've got feelings you know &#128536;
		
Click to expand...

I apologise!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			I apologise!
		
Click to expand...

Accepted &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Junior (Aug 13, 2016)

The best and most consistent box to box midfielder I saw at old Trafford over the years was Steven Gerrard.   However, Scholes was more skilful and had the creativity to play the pass that others can't.   They both had similar goal scoring records so it's horses for courses on that front.  Both players were equally as bad in the tackle and got away with a lot.  I wouldn't say one got away with more than the other.  Of the 3, Lampard handled himself the best on the field and his goal scoring record is superb also.  

Out of the 3, I'd have to pick Scholes because of my allegiance to the team me and my family have supported for generations, I also think he could do that one piece of magic to change a game that the other 2 couldn't.  That said, Chelsea and Liverpool fans would say the same about the other two as they have probably seen them play the same amount of times I've seen scholes.   

Tbh, Given fans dedication and love for their team, it's a discussion that could go on for hours and hours as no one would change their mind about their choice....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Gerard.... self obsessed glory merchant who could only kick the ball very hard a long way hence his penchant for firing missile like 60 yards crossfield balls or 30 yards passes hammered into the feet of some poor sod who hadn't a hope in hell of controlling the ball.

Scholes... cost England their place in the 1992 World Cup because he couldn't tackle worth a damn. Midfielder? Can't tackle? Not worth having.

Lombard..... dependable, consistent, unflashy....team player.

Don't support any of the three clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Can someone turn off the utter tosh alarm.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yep.

When you have undeniably 2 of the best midfielders of the modern era (Pirlo and Xavi) wax lyrical about Scholes you know that he was a bit special.

"Speaking ahead of the Champions League final, Juventus midfielder Andrea Pirlo said: â€œI have been so fortunate to have played with so many incredible players throughout my career, but if I could pick one that I never got the chance to play with, it would be Paul Scholes.

â€œOne of the all-time greats. A genius on the field, but private - no circus around him off it. I have a lot of respect for him.â€


The two were first on opposing teams in United's Champions League winning campaign in 1999 when the Reds played Inter. They have played each other a number of times since Pirlo switched to AC Milan.

Barcelona midfielder Xavi has famously been a great admirer of Scholes' football.

"In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen - the most complete - is Scholes," he said in 2011. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything.

"He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesnâ€™t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more." "
		
Click to expand...

WHy do some people hide behind others peoples opinions when it comes to "the greatest" arguments? IF it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me.......

Its about your opinion not A N Other footballer, manager, journalist.

So if Xavi says Scholes, Zidanes says Gerrard, and say Platini says Lampard, what do you do then?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 13, 2016)

Scholes and Gerrard is very marginal, I'd probably go for Scholes but they're different players.

Both a notch above Lampard IMO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

Junior said:



			The best and most consistent box to box midfielder I saw at old Trafford over the years was Steven Gerrard.   However, Scholes was more skilful and had the creativity to play the pass that others can't.   They both had similar goal scoring records so it's horses for courses on that front.  Both players were equally as bad in the tackle and got away with a lot.  I wouldn't say one got away with more than the other.  Of the 3, Lampard handled himself the best on the field and his goal scoring record is superb also.  

Out of the 3, I'd have to pick Scholes because of my allegiance to the team me and my family have supported for generations, I also think he could do that one piece of magic to change a game that the other 2 couldn't.  That said, Chelsea and Liverpool fans would say the same about the other two as they have probably seen them play the same amount of times I've seen scholes.   

Tbh, Given fans dedication and love for their team, it's a discussion that could go on for hours and hours as no one would change their mind about their choice....
		
Click to expand...

A very well balanced argument, and true in lots of ways.

No-one unfit to lace anyone's boots - I can see which twin got the brains.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			WHy do some people hide behind others peoples opinions when it comes to "the greatest" arguments? IF it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me.......

Its about your opinion not A N Other footballer, manager, journalist.

So if Xavi says Scholes, Zidanes says Gerrard, and say Platini says Lampard, what do you do then?
		
Click to expand...

I'd still say Scholes (but Zidane and Platini didn't say those things did they?) 

I've always liked Scholes and it's not that Gerrard and Lampard weren't brilliant - they were.

Just Scholes edges it for me and the best accolades for me are ones from fellow players - especially really good players!

You shouldn't be allowed to vote for your own player ha ha, of course you'd say Gerrard.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I'd still say Scholes (but Zidane and Platini didn't say those things did they?) 

I've always liked Scholes and it's not that Gerrard and Lampard weren't brilliant - they were.

Just Scholes edges it for me and the best accolades for me are ones from fellow players - especially really good players!

You shouldn't be allowed to vote for your own player ha ha, of course you'd say Gerrard.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2009/mar/13/zinedine-zidane-steven-gerrard-liverpool

Zidane at one stage said Gerrard was the best player in the world - he also said at one stage that he wanted Gerrard to play alongside him at Madrird


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I'd still say Scholes (but Zidane and Platini didn't say those things did they?) 

I've always liked Scholes and it's not that Gerrard and Lampard weren't brilliant - they were.

Just Scholes edges it for me and the best accolades for me are ones from fellow players - especially really good players!

You shouldn't be allowed to vote for your own player ha ha, of course you'd say Gerrard.
		
Click to expand...

Zidane did about Gerrard.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2016)

Out of the 3 who managed a top 3 in the FIFA word player of the year awards?&#129300;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Out of the 3 who managed a top 3 in the FIFA word player of the year awards?&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

If FIFA had anything to do with the voting, it must've  been bent, that lot are renowned for corruption.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If FIFA had anything to do with the voting, it must've  been bent, that lot are renowned for corruption.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; Can't really argue with that.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2016)

We've had a serious shortage of world class players in recent times, but Scholes would have got into any team in the world. Different class.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			We've had a serious shortage of world class players in recent times, but Scholes would have got into any team in the world. Different class.
		
Click to expand...

Except the England team at the time?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			We've had a serious shortage of world class players in recent times, but Scholes would have got into any team in the world. Different class.
		
Click to expand...

All 3 would have got in any team imo.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 13, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			I don't profess to being an expert but even i can work out this is crap.
Go on take a wild guess as to why. 

Click to expand...

Yeah... sorry... ten years out...... meant 2002. Bottled a tackle against Brazil and they ran up the pitch to score.

(But I guess most intelligent folks would have realised this)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Yeah... sorry... ten years out...... meant 2002. Bottled a tackle against Brazil and they ran up the pitch to score.

(But I guess most intelligent folks would have realised this)
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it Beckham who jumped out of the tackle against Brazil ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasn't it Beckham who jumped out of the tackle against Brazil ?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was. Protecting his broken foot? Another good reason not to take injured players to tournaments. When we will ever learn?


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Yeah... sorry... ten years out...... meant 2002. Bottled a tackle against Brazil and they ran up the pitch to score.

(But I guess most intelligent folks would have realised this)
		
Click to expand...

Or got it right to start with.:thup:

But you're right, so I'll bow to your superior intellect. 

Oh, your description of Lombard. May i also add, excellent comedic actress. :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A very well balanced argument, and true in lots of ways.

No-one unfit to lace anyone's boots - I can see which twin got the brains.

Click to expand...

Just an opinion Pedro :thup:

As much as there were certain statistical similarities on the pitch, If you put the whole package together, as this poll shows, Scholes wins hands down every time. Gerrard stood out in what was an average Liverpool team compared to their great team of the 70's and 80's. Suarez, as much as a plonker he was, was a great player and he took the limelight off Gerrard as he had a greater impact on the outcome of games more that Stevie did. Scholes stood out in a team of fantastic players in Utd's golden era and orchestrated games. If you put Gerrard in the Liverpool team of 80's he would be overshadowed by Souness and McDermott who were equally as good as Gerrard. Robson, in a reverse argument was similar. He was a good player who stood out in an average and underachieving Utd team in the 80's.
Off the pitch as well, Scholes was as good a role model as any kid could have. Gerrard had far too many indiscretions. I know guys who knew him growing up, indeed, my missus was in the same class as Alex Curran and as I am sure you know the stories ain't great. Scholes grew up in the era of Sharp, Giggs and Beckham being clowns at times, all of which have cocked up majorly at some point. Never Scholes. He is as grounded as they come.
It's a good discussion and everybody has their respected opinions 

Anyway to settle the argument, we should get Scholes to apply for Birkdale. If he gets in, he's better than Gerrard.... :clap:


----------



## shagster (Aug 14, 2016)

oh lampard wasn't a box to box player then!!!
as been pointed out if scholes or gerrard had played for lesser teams, they would have missed a lot of matches through suspensions
gerrard better engine!!! lampard most consecutive games by an outfield player, not bad for a 2nd rate midfielder
england's main problem was gerrard, especially when he was captain, even carragher said there was no leadership when he was captain 
england should have built their midfield around scholes and lampard, they could not have been worse than when gerrard played


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Just an opinion Pedro :thup:

As much as there were certain statistical similarities on the pitch, If you put the whole package together, as this poll shows, Scholes wins hands down every time. Gerrard stood out in what was an average Liverpool team compared to their great team of the 70's and 80's. Suarez, as much as a plonker he was, was a great player and he took the limelight off Gerrard as he had a greater impact on the outcome of games more that Stevie did. Scholes stood out in a team of fantastic players in Utd's golden era and orchestrated games. If you put Gerrard in the Liverpool team of 80's he would be overshadowed by Souness and McDermott who were equally as good as Gerrard. Robson, in a reverse argument was similar. He was a good player who stood out in an average and underachieving Utd team in the 80's.
Off the pitch as well, Scholes was as good a role model as any kid could have. Gerrard had far too many indiscretions. I know guys who knew him growing up, indeed, my missus was in the same class as Alex Curran and as I am sure you know the stories ain't great. Scholes grew up in the era of Sharp, Giggs and Beckham being clowns at times, all of which have cocked up majorly at some point. Never Scholes. He is as grounded as they come.
It's a good discussion and everybody has their respected opinions 

Anyway to settle the argument, we should get Scholes to apply for Birkdale. If he gets in, he's better than Gerrard.... :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I know, mate.

World class players can stand out in bang average or great sides, its not the basis of a comparison for me.

Scholes had lots of players on the same page as him in terms of ability and mindset and great players play better, and can trust, with other great players. Would Scholes have been as good at, lets say, Blackburn in their hey day - I very much doubt. He would still be a boss player, but playing with Wilcox and Sutton who wouldnt have had that same mindset of passing, pressuring and all round team "philosophy".

Gerrard was slightly better than Souness, but they would have made an awesome partnership. I think you also de-value Robson, who was a great player.

Off-field stuff doesnt have a bearing on how good a player is, although Scholes was spot on......BTW, it was Hillside (nearly as good as Birkdale, and better than Formby).

I understand peoples different opinions, and one thing this has proved, is that the 3 of them are all rated very close together, and no-one is in the "not fit to lace his boots" section, all on their own, which is what I think this stemmed from. Job done. 

If this argument was about Ferdinand, Terry and Carragher, I would firmly have Carragher in 3rd place, so can look past the red goggles.:thup:

Now worst full backs - moreno, traore - you havent got any dross that can get near them........:ears:


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Zidane did about Gerrard.
		
Click to expand...

.................... and about Paul Scholes!


*Zinedine Zidane: *My toughest opponent? Scholes of  Manchester. He is the complete  midfielder. Scholes is undoubtedly the  greatest midfielder of his  generation. 
*
Socrates (Brazil):* Good enough to play for Brazil. I love to watch Scholes, to see him pass, the boy with the red hair and the red shirt. 

*Marcello Lippi: *Paul  Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a  great team â€“ that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. An  all-round midfielder who possesses quality and character in abundance. 

*Cesc Fabregas:* For any football player in the  Premiership, Scholes is a player you want to emulate. One player does  not make a team but there is no doubt that the presence of some players  add extra motivation and confidence. Scholes is a player with character  and is capable of transmitting that mental strength to his team-mates. 

*Laurent Blanc:* I tell anyone who asks me â€“ Scholes is the best English player. 

*Xavi Hernandez: *Paul Scholes is a role model. For me â€“  and I really mean this â€“ he's the best central midfielder I've seen in  the last 15, 20 years. I've spoken to Xabi Alonso about him. He's  spectacular, he has it all: the last pass, goals, he's strong, he  doesn't lose the ball, vision. If he'd been Spanish he might have been  rated more highly. Players love him. 


*Patrick Vieira:* The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes.


*Michael Owen:* Nobody on this planet had a range of passing like Paul Scholes.  Training every day was a pleasure just watching him. 


*Edgar Davids: *Iâ€™m not the best, Paul Scholes is.


Okay, I know I'm biased, but they guys quoted above aren't.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2016)

Slime said:



			.................... and about Paul Scholes!


*Zinedine Zidane: *My toughest opponent? Scholes of  Manchester. He is the complete  midfielder. Scholes is undoubtedly the  greatest midfielder of his  generation. 
*
Socrates (Brazil):* Good enough to play for Brazil. I love to watch Scholes, to see him pass, the boy with the red hair and the red shirt. 

*Marcello Lippi: *Paul  Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a  great team â€“ that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. An  all-round midfielder who possesses quality and character in abundance. 

*Cesc Fabregas:* For any football player in the  Premiership, Scholes is a player you want to emulate. One player does  not make a team but there is no doubt that the presence of some players  add extra motivation and confidence. Scholes is a player with character  and is capable of transmitting that mental strength to his team-mates. 

*Laurent Blanc:* I tell anyone who asks me â€“ Scholes is the best English player. 

*Xavi Hernandez: *Paul Scholes is a role model. For me â€“  and I really mean this â€“ he's the best central midfielder I've seen in  the last 15, 20 years. I've spoken to Xabi Alonso about him. He's  spectacular, he has it all: the last pass, goals, he's strong, he  doesn't lose the ball, vision. If he'd been Spanish he might have been  rated more highly. Players love him. 


*Patrick Vieira:* The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes.


*Michael Owen:* Nobody on this planet had a range of passing like Paul Scholes.  Training every day was a pleasure just watching him. 


*Edgar Davids: *Iâ€™m not the best, Paul Scholes is.


Okay, I know I'm biased, but they guys quoted above aren't.
		
Click to expand...

How apt:-

[FONT=&quot]â€œThere are some who argue Gerrard cannot be rated so highly because he does not have the medal haul to compare with, say, the Manchester United players. It is preposterous to judge a playerâ€™s ability based on his trophy collection. There are dozens of players who have several Premier League winnersâ€™ medals who are not fit to lace Gerrardâ€™s boots.â€ [/FONT]*â€” Michael Owen

*:rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			How apt:-

â€œThere are some who argue Gerrard cannot be rated so highly because he does not have the medal haul to compare with, say, the Manchester United players. It is preposterous to judge a playerâ€™s ability based on his trophy collection. There are dozens of players who have several Premier League winnersâ€™ medals who are not fit to lace Gerrardâ€™s boots.â€ *â€” Michael Owen

*:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe one of them should have laced his boots that fateful afternoon against Chelsea.....................

Joking aside, i agree with your point a few messages ago. This board clearly shows that they were all great players.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 16, 2016)

Thing with Scoles, and I'll admit I never played against him, was that pretty much all these compliments came when he retired.
To me he didn't shine as brightly when he was playing.
My doubts about him are based around the fact that he could play well for Utd alongside Keen but never performed for England alongside lesser players. It always felt like he needed Ferguson to make it easy for himself- he didn't have that extra smidge of class to.really boss a side the way Gazza could.
And this was in an era when we actually had half decent England managers not like when Gerrard and Lampard were more active.
And on a personal note, anyone who makes themselves unavailable for England when they still have something to offer because they want to concentrate on their club side can never be considered a great.

Of course, I've not looked up stats or wiki, so I stand to be corrected but these are just the memories and biases of an old feeble mind.

&#128563;


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2016)

Oohmeoldbacksknackered said:



			Thing with Scoles, and I'll admit I never played against him, was that pretty much all these compliments came when he retired.
To me he didn't shine as brightly when he was playing.
My doubts about him are based around the fact that he could play well for Utd alongside Keen but never performed for England alongside lesser players. It always felt like he needed Ferguson to make it easy for himself- he didn't have that extra smidge of class to.really boss a side the way Gazza could.
And this was in an era when we actually had half decent England managers not like when Gerrard and Lampard were more active.
And on a personal note, anyone who makes themselves unavailable for England when they still have something to offer because they want to concentrate on their club side can never be considered a great.

Of course, I've not looked up stats or wiki, so I stand to be corrected but these are just the memories and biases of an old feeble mind.

&#63027;
		
Click to expand...

I never really got the love in with Gazza, he has a few special highlights. But I really don't remember him dominating teams. Not for full seasons. Just passing occasions.

re scholes and England, how often did he get played cm? I agree re the retirement thing, but think a lot of that is to to with him being played as a left winger and he felt he couldn't contribute so did what he felt was the honourable think. Unlike others who retired when they thought they'd not be picked.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2016)

Slime said:



			.................... and about Paul Scholes!


*Zinedine Zidane: *My toughest opponent? Scholes of  Manchester. He is the complete  midfielder. Scholes is undoubtedly the  greatest midfielder of his  generation. 
*
Socrates (Brazil):* Good enough to play for Brazil. I love to watch Scholes, to see him pass, the boy with the red hair and the red shirt. 

*Marcello Lippi: *Paul  Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a  great team â€“ that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. An  all-round midfielder who possesses quality and character in abundance. 

*Cesc Fabregas:* For any football player in the  Premiership, Scholes is a player you want to emulate. One player does  not make a team but there is no doubt that the presence of some players  add extra motivation and confidence. Scholes is a player with character  and is capable of transmitting that mental strength to his team-mates. 

*Laurent Blanc:* I tell anyone who asks me â€“ Scholes is the best English player. 

*Xavi Hernandez: *Paul Scholes is a role model. For me â€“  and I really mean this â€“ he's the best central midfielder I've seen in  the last 15, 20 years. I've spoken to Xabi Alonso about him. He's  spectacular, he has it all: the last pass, goals, he's strong, he  doesn't lose the ball, vision. If he'd been Spanish he might have been  rated more highly. Players love him. 


*Patrick Vieira:* The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes.


*Michael Owen:* Nobody on this planet had a range of passing like Paul Scholes.  Training every day was a pleasure just watching him. 


*Edgar Davids: *Iâ€™m not the best, Paul Scholes is.


Okay, I know I'm biased, but they guys quoted above aren't.
		
Click to expand...

Just for balance then, as some people get heavily influenced by what great player's opinions are:-

â€œIs he the best in the world? He might not get the attention of Messi and Ronaldo but yes, I think he just might be.â€ *â€” Zinedine Zidane* (between 2009 and 2011)

â€œThere was a point when Gerrard was the best midfield player in the world. It is unusual to get complete midfield players who can do everything, but that is what he was.â€ *â€” Zinedine Zidane

*â€œSteven Gerrard would be the captain of my World XI dream team.â€ *â€” Francesco Totti

*â€œPut him alongside Roy Keane, probably even ahead of Frank, put him alongside Paul Scholes or a Michael Carrick and you think United probably would have won more European Cups. If you talk about Liverpool players over the years â€“ and they have had some greats â€“ I have never once thought Iâ€™d like to put him in a Manchester United shirt. [But] Gerrard was one â€“ put him in a United midfield next to Scholes or Keane and wow, utopia.â€ *â€” Phil Neville

*â€œIt was a pleasure to play against Steven Gerrard.â€ *â€” Cristiano Ronaldo

*â€œIt was a disgrace he didnâ€™t win European Footballer of the Year after Istanbul in 2005 and, for me, he will be regarded as one of the greatest midfielders of all time when he finishes.â€ *â€” Thierry Henry*â€œOne of the best players I have seen in my life, not only in the Premier League but in the world. The way he could decide a game at any time, and change the course of a game with his abilities, it was just breathtaking at times.â€ *â€” Thierry Henry*
â€œI really love [ . . . ] Steven Gerrard. He is someone I have a real soft spot for. [ . . . ] He has everything. [ . . . ] I love the way he plays. Heâ€™s an inspirational leader, he scores goals, he plays great passes, he runs powerfully, he tacklesâ€¦ everything. Stevie is just brilliant â€“ the complete player.â€ *â€” David Villa

â€œFor me, and I have always said this, he will be regarded as one of the greatest midfielders ever when he finishes his career. No doubt.â€ â€” Kaka

â€œIf you were looking for the player you would replace Keane with, it would be Gerrard, without question. He has become the most influential player in England, bar none. More than Vieira. Not that Vieira lacks anything, but I think that Gerrard does more for his team than Vieira does, and has way more to his game. Iâ€™ve watched him quite a lot. To me, Gerrard is Keane. Everywhere the ball is, he seems to be there. Heâ€™s got that unbelievable engine, desire, determination. Anyone would love to have Gerrard in their team.â€ â€” Sir Alex Ferguson (2004)

â€œTo me he is one of the super best midfielders in the world. He is an excellent player.â€ â€” Pele

There were a lot more, but generally just picked out opponents, and legends of the game.

**Them mancs arent too loyal, are they?*


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just for balance then, as some people get heavily influenced by what great player's opinions are:-

â€œIs he the best in the world? He might not get the attention of Messi and Ronaldo but yes, I think he just might be.â€ *â€” Zinedine Zidane* (between 2009 and 2011)

â€œThere was a point when Gerrard was the best midfield player in the world. It is unusual to get complete midfield players who can do everything, but that is what he was.â€ *â€” Zinedine Zidane

*â€œSteven Gerrard would be the captain of my World XI dream team.â€ *â€” Francesco Totti

*â€œPut him alongside Roy Keane, probably even ahead of Frank, put him alongside Paul Scholes or a Michael Carrick and you think United probably would have won more European Cups. If you talk about Liverpool players over the years â€“ and they have had some greats â€“ I have never once thought Iâ€™d like to put him in a Manchester United shirt. [But] Gerrard was one â€“ put him in a United midfield next to Scholes or Keane and wow, utopia.â€ *â€” Phil Neville

*â€œIt was a pleasure to play against Steven Gerrard.â€ *â€” Cristiano Ronaldo

*â€œIt was a disgrace he didnâ€™t win European Footballer of the Year after Istanbul in 2005 and, for me, he will be regarded as one of the greatest midfielders of all time when he finishes.â€ *â€” Thierry Henry*â€œOne of the best players I have seen in my life, not only in the Premier League but in the world. The way he could decide a game at any time, and change the course of a game with his abilities, it was just breathtaking at times.â€ *â€” Thierry Henry*
â€œI really love [ . . . ] Steven Gerrard. He is someone I have a real soft spot for. [ . . . ] He has everything. [ . . . ] I love the way he plays. Heâ€™s an inspirational leader, he scores goals, he plays great passes, he runs powerfully, he tacklesâ€¦ everything. Stevie is just brilliant â€“ the complete player.â€ *â€” David Villa

â€œFor me, and I have always said this, he will be regarded as one of the greatest midfielders ever when he finishes his career. No doubt.â€ â€” Kaka

â€œIf you were looking for the player you would replace Keane with, it would be Gerrard, without question. He has become the most influential player in England, bar none. More than Vieira. Not that Vieira lacks anything, but I think that Gerrard does more for his team than Vieira does, and has way more to his game. Iâ€™ve watched him quite a lot. To me, Gerrard is Keane. Everywhere the ball is, he seems to be there. Heâ€™s got that unbelievable engine, desire, determination. Anyone would love to have Gerrard in their team.â€ â€” Sir Alex Ferguson (2004)

â€œTo me he is one of the super best midfielders in the world. He is an excellent player.â€ â€” Pele

There were a lot more, but generally just picked out opponents, and legends of the game.

**Them mancs arent too loyal, are they?*

Click to expand...

Wow you've really put some effort in there La ðŸ˜³.!
So basically Zidane is full of crap.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow you've really put some effort in there La &#128563;.!
So basically Zidane is full of crap.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bump this so he can reply.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll bump this so he can reply.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know Zidane was a forumer.
&#129296;
IGMC


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 17, 2016)

Gerrard or Scholes, who really cares. Any team that had either of those players would be better for it.

I think if you had to choose between them, it would depend on what you are looking for. 

If your wanting someone who has the ability to scare defenders with his delicate touches and passes around the area then you would have to choose Scholes.

If your looking for someone who can run for 90 minutes box to box chasing balls, someone who can drive a team back from certain defeat, like he did many times, then Gerrard is your man.

Both are fantastic players and I'm sure all the top clubs would have loved to have either player when they where in their prime.

For me Gerrard just edges it though with his all round midfield abilities. He was the faster player and could certainly defend better than Scholes. To go with that he also has the ability to score plenty of goals and also create goals too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll bump this so he can reply.
		
Click to expand...

A 2 minute search and all on one site, and copy and paste is a great invention.

There was loads more but just picked out the big hitters.


----------

